
Collection of biometric data from refugees puts them at risk - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/25/the-collection-of-biometric-data-from-refugees-puts-them-at-risk-another-problem-is-that-when-such-data-is-collected-refugees-are-not-in-a-position-to-make-an-informed-decision-on-wheth/
======
jelliclesfarm
In the USA, green card and naturalization applicants are required to be
fingerprinted for FBI criminal background checks.

Cant apply for green card without being fingerprinted.

